# apartment repaints



## meo814 (Apr 28, 2007)

i dont know if i am posting in the right section......however any input would be greatly appreciated...i have had a very small paint company for about 8 years...mostly interior repaints......now i want to get into some apartment complexes to do the repaints after move outs....since i have no experience with commercial work, can anyone give any help and advice on the best way to do present myself to them...many complexes have an on site lease office but they are owned by a larger management company so who do i contact...is it better via mail or phone call?....how would i present an enticing offer/pricing?....thank you in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

There is no money in this market. Not helping you, will help you.

Sorry. Been there, done that and I refuse to help anyone that will eventual lose their shirt if directed into this market.

Seriously. The con's out weigh the pro's here.


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

I would respectfully disagree with Jason, It is definitly a lower end market, but you can make money. I do some apartments for a local complex. They are a 200 unit complex, and do not have a huge turn, which is what I like. I end up making about $25-30 per hour before expenses, and my overhead is running about 15% before taxes. I grossed $17,000 last year from them. You might end up painting common halls, exterior doors, parking lot lines, whatevever. Also, if the management company manages other complexes, you could get more work. This line of work could be more profitable I think, if you had employees and could turn out large numbers of apartments(like what happens when college students vacate for the summer). I like the solitude and not having someone watching over me. And maybe yea it isn't much money, but it is there when I don't have much else going on. Also I can go in at night and power up lights after I have worked for a HO. Just my 2c. Happy painting, Paul


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Paul, are you sure your overhead is only 15%? That would not even cover vehicle expenses for me, not even close. I find that if I am working by myself, no employees, my overhead runs around $12-15/hr depending on hour based on a 40 hour work week.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok... ok... I exagerated the "No Money".

It's obvious there is money in it and like you said Paul, it's a lower end market, I used to work for a guy that has made it his primary business, he now does carpet cleaning and normal cleaning in addition to his appartment repaints and from what I understand has about 25 employees. That really is the only way to get something out of the appartment painting, employees and additional services. 

My bios is from a one man show and I could only make 40-60K per year before taxes by painting apartments.

Wish I could help with the "who to contact" thing for getting clients. I was a Sub and never had to look for the work. I had work 24 7 365. Still couldn't pay the bills....


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

while I know money per unit is one of those things that we often skirt... I have to ask

How do you guys really figure apartment repaints. The figures I have heard are all over the place. 

 Let us say a two bedroom interior with basic white interior?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Housepainter said:


> while I know money per unit is one of those things that we often skirt... I have to ask
> 
> How do you guys really figure apartment repaints. The figures I have heard are all over the place.
> 
> Let us say a two bedroom interior with basic white interior?


That's how they do it around here. The pricing for each managment co. is a bit different but not to far from each other. It is based on per unit. So a standard 2 bedroom 8' walls is about $125, add $50 for the ceilings, if it has painted woodwork, add another $50. The woodwork tends to be the same color and sheen as the walls. That price may not even changed between a 1 bedroom to a 3 bedroom if you have the whole complex. Where you gain on the 1 bedrooms you balance out on the 3 bedrooms to match the pricing of the 2 bedrooms, that is common especially for the standard ceiling prices.... Some complexes vary between $5-$25 for different sized units. Additional work from the basics would be sheet rock repairs or excessive picture holse in the walls. Interior stains was part of prep, just carried a can of Kiltz around and lightweight spackel for the holes. Some quick dry mud for the wall repairs.

I started apartment painting 10 years ago and no longer do it, so the prices may have changed, but you get the point.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Housepainter said:


> Let us say a two bedroom interior with basic white interior?


That would most likely depend on the type of complex, and management company. A higher end complex with a good management company might be willing to pay a couple hundred per unit. A low end complex with a tight and non-caring management company will probably only pay $100-$150 per unit. In the lower end units, the best way to make money in those are to hire a couple blow-n-go $10 an hour guys and get a system down where you can blow out several units a day.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

haha the property managment around here is so cheep they buy the 5 gallon oops paint for 5 bucks and mix a bunch of those together. that might even bring it down to behr quality


----------



## Alex PCI (Jul 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I started apartment painting 10 years ago and no longer do it, so the prices may have changed, but you get the point.


They have changed....there even cheaper 



Apartment repaints are a tricky business, Its tough...real tough....but with that said they make up 50 percent of my business. We do over 1500 apartments a year. I have 2 crews that do nothing but apartments at a range between 95.00 to 300.00 a unit. The spray men make 14.00/hr and the trim guys 12.00/hr, this year though we are moving to a per unit pay instead of hourly. Its a tough game but you can make a lot of money if you know how to get them done fast and kiss plenty of management a$$.

I would say the toughest part is waiting for your money, If you cant wait 45 days OR MORE for your money STAY AWAY from this line of work. We constantly have accounts 50-60 days past due. The next hardest part is the scheduling, they WILL call last minute needing 2 apartments painted TODAY!! Its something we have never been able to avoid, no matter how much communication we have. Tenants move out last minute, new tenants want to move in asap so they will call you last minute or they will get someone else. This type of work was 95 percent of what we did for 7 years, it is also why i've shifted to more commercial and residential work to relieve some of the stress.


With all that said....Can you make money??? YES and a lot of it!!
My guys are happy, they get paid vacations, they have health insurance and they get bonuses. It has given me and my business nice things as well........ 

The stress level though has taken years off my life, has made me work holidays, weekends and 70hr weeks. Ive kissed so much a$$ to keep property's my lips have been chapped for years. I personally brought home over 100k one year from painting apartments, and I know others who have brought home wayyyyy more than that.

With all that said, do I recommend it? NO


...And the funny thing is, this year I am running my biggest add campaign ever and it is for apartments only.
I also have a new plan, and new systems in place. We are apartment painting specialist, my guys have amazed me and we are set up to do 2000 units this year.


----------



## meo814 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Am I Understanding This??*

PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG ..are you guys saying you can only get a couple of hundred dollars per unit?...as in 2 bedrooms living room kitchen and bath???...am i just totally misunderstanding....please clarify as i cant see how money can be made unless you are doing a few units per day....even then, with what you would need in manpower to do it, how is there any profit:blink:


----------



## Alex PCI (Jul 26, 2007)

If you have never done them you cant really understand. 
But yes its only a couple hundred per unit and yes you have to do 4 or more per crew per day. I can also guarantee the quality to be the same as someone who spent a full day in one unit. I advertise this fact and back it up with a no charge policy if someone is not happy

The money is in quantity....


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

meo814 said:


> are you guys saying you can only get a couple of hundred dollars per unit?


:yes:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I could only make 40-60K per year before taxes by painting apartments.
> 
> Still couldn't pay the bills....


 
Jason

You must have a pretty cushy lifestyle if you could not make it on this. Something here doesnt add up...


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Jason
> 
> You must have a pretty cushy lifestyle if you could not make it on this. Something here doesnt add up...


I would think thats gross, take out taxes, materials and all other intangibles and I can see how you can *NOT* make it on that kind of money.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

From what I understand, it is all about your system and ability to know what corners to cut to get in and out. It is a completely different kind of production work and I do not think guys like me that do regular repaint and new construction would do horribly at it if we just brought our systems to the apartments.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I would think thats gross, take out taxes, materials and all other intangibles and I can see how you can *NOT* make it on that kind of money.


 
I guess it depends on the arrangement. He said he was a sub, and often the materials are bought in large and cheap quantities, so he may not have been supplying much. He acknowledged that he never had to look for the work and there was plenty of it. We know that he drives an economical vehicle and is very practical about keeping his costs down.

If I could roll in somewhere in a ford escort, just show up and paint and make up to $60k, I wouldnt think that was too bad. But then again, I have impressed myself over the years with how little I can actually live on.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> If I could roll in somewhere in a ford escort, just show up and paint and make up to $60k, I wouldnt think that was too bad.


When you at it that way I can see how it wouldn't look so bad.


----------



## meo814 (Apr 28, 2007)

well thank you all for your input...im rethinking this whole apartment thing now...been trying to do the numbers all day and somehow i cannot see it would work for me if that is the typical price per unit.......:blink:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

meo814 said:


> well thank you all for your input...im rethinking this whole apartment thing now...been trying to do the numbers all day and somehow i cannot see it would work for me if that is the typical price per unit.......:blink:


I guess all you can do is try and find out what the going rate is in your area for apt's. See if you can make money on it.
The prices will very from region to region and even within an area like said before every manage co is different.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree, it does not make sense to a regular repaint guy how an entire apartment can get repainted for what a single bedroom in a home does, but some do make good money at it. It is all about getting multiple units done in one day. I would love to watch how a good apartment repainter does it some day, just to see if I would ever want to try it. But, I am guessing immigrant labor will be even more of an issue in this area than other areas of painting.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I did it when starting out back in early 90's and hated it! South side of Chicago was never a good place to work in the first place. Then you had to really move to make money. Back then tho i was clueless on how run a business and was in it to pay my bills... I saw the error of my ways after a few years.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the response!:yes:
I believe this type post helps us all understand some of the behind the scenes issues.

* Ranges per unit $150.00 to $300.00 based upon size and work performed.
* Be prepared to work at a moments call
* On high turnover units you may need to be ready to do 2-3 per day..

If you can get the system covered, you can make okay money.


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

I got a request for hallways and foyers in 6 3 story units? 

Any suggestions? Be aggressive or walk away?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> I would think thats gross, take out taxes, materials and all other intangibles and I can see how you can *NOT* make it on that kind of money.


Yeap... Business expenses, my payroll, ect.... couldn't do it. I did it for four years and each year I was going in the hole... At that time I was producing a child about every 20 mo... LOL.... Life style expenses went up and the pay stayed the same... It just wasn't working any more. Plus, I had to work my butt off to make $60K, I did that once and realized I didn't want to work that hard again and I don't... I make more now than I did then, and work less. :thumbsup: Well... the hard work is in the office rather than the field.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

DeanV said:


> From what I understand, it is all about your system and ability to know what corners to cut to get in and out. It is a completely different kind of production work and I do not think guys like me that do regular repaint and new construction would do horribly at it if we just brought our systems to the apartments.


There is a system to it, that is for sure. This was my system:

Show up:
Unload tools.

Prep: find dry wall damage and get the first coat of mud on, while mud is drying (using a fan or small blower), fill holes (created by tacks, picture nails, wall mounts, ect), spot prime with Kiltz (rattle can) any ink marks or food stains. Mud is dry, sand, texture and prime.

With 9" brown masking paper, mask all ceiling lights/fans and upper portions of door jams, drop lenolium (sp) floors and counter tops in kitchen and baths, no rugged areas, (the cleaners and carpet cleaners followed behind me in the shcedule, so carpets got vacuumed form any drifting overspray, and if you do it right you won't have much spray floating around.) Set up sprayer and shoot ceiling with some flat white... Glidden Speed Wall was normal, this is why I can't stand Glidden, do they have good paint?... LOL.. (Sometimes the ceilings were the same as the walls and the upper cutt-in wasn't needed, these were my favorite....) Clean up sprayer and set aside.

Roll all walls. Cutt-in wall to trim and ceiling, clean up and leave. No need to drag a drop cloth around, I wouldn't drop a drip anywhere in most apartments, not that I didn't ever and it cleans out with a wet sponge... I was good at it, I had a system of dipping from a 5'er with screen that kept the elbow and edge of the roller near the roller arm clean. I can take the edge of the roller (neerest the metal arm) and ride it against all my door trim without getting paint on the door and leave only a 1/4 in. of cutt-in when I was done. Technique and system helps alot, but takes time to manage and master. 

It took me 6 mo. to get somewhat fast. after I hit a steady pace in the overall scope of my skills, I critiqued myself and learned easier and better ways to do things. For example: I was taught to take my roller from the bucket and start at the bottom of the wall and go up to roll out... At some point I found it more beneficial to start at the top of the wall and roll down because that kept the splatter at minimum for the fact that it would fall back onto the nap instead of out onto the floor. My drips practically ceased at this point. Another example was the one I mentioned before about the roller edge (plastice edge near the arm) against the wood work. That saved me lots of time with cutt-in. Paint fades after about a year with cheap paint and if I was repainting a unit that had only been lived in for 6mo. then I could get away with not cutting in agains the door trim throughout the unit. You couldn't tell unless it was a well traffic area for the hands. Stuff like that made my jobs go faster. I was really efficient and thougth my processes out well, I got to the point that I wanted to get out of there as fast as I got there.... LOL... I was bust-n out 3, 2 bedroom units including all walls and ceilings in an 8-9 hour day including drive time, and some of those were in the same complex. My contractor was nice enough to schedule me without alot of running around. My fastest time in a 2 bedroom with walls and ceiling was 2 1/2 hrs. 

I had a QC guy right behind me as well as the employees of this contractor. QC never really bothered me much.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

It was that every day monotonous system that drove me out of it. Nothing changed, it was the same every day. The only thing that changed was the location and I didn't have the say-so to where and when I was doing it. As a contractor, I wasn't a contractor... I was again a slave to someone else. This was the first job I had had outside of corporate America. It was fun to start and for about 3 years, I liked it. I had personal goals financially and made a couple of them. Then I realized, I was capped on how much I could actually make in a year. In my fourth year, the combination of being capped, not making enough money and tired of the same o'l grind.... I jumped ship.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yeap... Business expenses, my payroll, ect.... couldn't do it. I did it for four years and each year I was going in the hole... At that time I was producing a child about every 20 mo... LOL.... Life style expenses went up and the pay stayed the same... It just wasn't working any more. Plus, I had to work my butt off to make $60K, I did that once and realized I didn't want to work that hard again and I don't... I make more now than I did then, and work less. :thumbsup: Well... the hard work is in the office rather than the field.


Jason

I know the last 7-8 years have been a roller coaster ride, but you seem to have landed in such a good place now. I remember it was just last June when the whole Tanner deal fell apart, and by September you had put all the pieces back together, and now, just 8 months later, things are clicking really well. You mentioned being more in the office these days...how many guys do you have out in the field?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Jason
> 
> I know the last 7-8 years have been a roller coaster ride, but you seem to have landed in such a good place now. I remember it was just last June when the whole Tanner deal fell apart, and by September you had put all the pieces back together, and now, just 8 months later, things are clicking really well. You mentioned being more in the office these days...how many guys do you have out in the field?



None, Just me and my partner doing all the work, but in comparison to doing apartments vs. res repaints, new const., and remodels, yeah I am in the office more.... (bidding, figuring, planning, ect)...  I didn't have to bid or do much in length to keep the books straight when I was doing apartments.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> None, Just me and my partner doing all the work, but in comparison to doing apartments vs. res repaints, new const., and remodels, yeah I am in the office more.... (bidding, figuring, planning, ect)...  I didn't have to bid or do much in length to keep the books straight when I was doing apartments.


 
You and your partner must still have to work pretty hard to net a good income, being just two of you. Any growth plans, or do you like the simple set up?

You have seen this business from all possible angles and survived the darkest days to find where you want to be in the business.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I work harder mentally but not physically in comparison to apartment painting. But yeah, it's no play time in the park, that's for sure. My partner doesn't hold much weight to the business, he just shows up to do the work, I do everything else. I keep him involved as much as he wants to but he really isn't all that interested. He'd rather be an employee I think... It's a 50-50 split relationship. The way things operate are different, I hold the bigger end of the stick when it comes to keeping the business afloat. Unfortunately that doesn't hold any weight if we ever split up due to differing opinions or something of the like. Because it was my business from the beginning, I don't think he wants to push the issue of who has "real" ownership. We both know, I do but on paper it's not so.

I like the simple set up. I could manage a crew or two but the economical future doesn't look so good, so I prefer to just sit tight and keep it simple. That is me though. My partner, doesn't really care as long as he has work to do.... I have some hope for growth and he doesn't care one way or the other as long as he gets a check. Sad, but true. So far it's working, but that's it, just working.


----------



## CharlieWis (Apr 7, 2008)

I started out painting in apartments, and there is definatley good money in that field. I feel like apartment painting allways gets a bad rep. I think the apartments get that bad rep from contractors who go from res repaints to apartments and try to paint apartments like a house. It's all about your system and the number of guys you have working with you.
When I used to do apartments we went out in crews of three. One supervisor who kept up the speed, QC, and made all the decions, and the other two guys would trim and roll. Our crews would get 5-8 units done a day. The paint we used was part of our system, we would get a new property and turn all the units to a local brand we have here in WI, (hallman-lindsey) its cheap and covers and touches-up great. We would feather and touch up about 40% of the units and paint the walls in 30% of the units, and the other 30% were complete repaints. The company I worked for had 5 to 6 crews working with 3 to 4 guys in each crew. The best part for my boss was that he only had to pay 5 or 6 supervisors real money and the rest of the guys would get between $7-$9 per hour. These guys were usually highschoolers and college kids, they worked for the summer and didn't mind making crap money. We could train a guy who had never painted to be a good apartment painter in 2 weeks. The supervisor paints the bath, kitchen, and does the mud work, and the temp guys do all the flat. 
One man shows do not work in the apartment painting field. You need to have a lot of guys so you can knock out a lot of units everyday. Its rough to get started (what I'm doing now), but once you establish a reputation as being reliable, (showing up for last minute calls) you can work for high end managment companies and charge real money. My boss used to charge $550 to paint the walls and cielings in a 1 bed loft at one property we had. That takes a crew of 3 guys 1.5 - 2 hours. Thats $60 in labor and $100ish in paint. We could knock out 5 or 6 of those a day. Right now, in the summer months my boss probaby brings in about $7000 a day before taxes. 
Personally I actually prefer residential repaints, I'm not trying to glamorize apartment painting, but its not all bad.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

CharlieWis said:


> I started out painting in apartments, and there is definatley good money in that field. I feel like apartment painting allways gets a bad rep. I think the apartments get that bad rep from contractors who go from res repaints to apartments and try to paint apartments like a house. It's all about your system and the number of guys you have working with you.
> When I used to do apartments we went out in crews of three. One supervisor who kept up the speed, QC, and made all the decions, and the other two guys would trim and roll. Our crews would get 5-8 units done a day. The paint we used was part of our system, we would get a new property and turn all the units to a local brand we have here in WI, (hallman-lindsey) its cheap and covers and touches-up great. We would feather and touch up about 40% of the units and paint the walls in 30% of the units, and the other 30% were complete repaints. The company I worked for had 5 to 6 crews working with 3 to 4 guys in each crew. The best part for my boss was that he only had to pay 5 or 6 supervisors real money and the rest of the guys would get between $7-$9 per hour. These guys were usually highschoolers and college kids, they worked for the summer and didn't mind making crap money. We could train a guy who had never painted to be a good apartment painter in 2 weeks. The supervisor paints the bath, kitchen, and does the mud work, and the temp guys do all the flat.
> One man shows do not work in the apartment painting field. You need to have a lot of guys so you can knock out a lot of units everyday. Its rough to get started (what I'm doing now), but once you establish a reputation as being reliable, (showing up for last minute calls) you can work for high end managment companies and charge real money. My boss used to charge $550 to paint the walls and cielings in a 1 bed loft at one property we had. That takes a crew of 3 guys 1.5 - 2 hours. Thats $60 in labor and $100ish in paint. We could knock out 5 or 6 of those a day. Right now, in the summer months my boss probaby brings in about $7000 a day before taxes.
> Personally I actually prefer residential repaints, I'm not trying to glamorize apartment painting, but its not all bad.


The problem is now apt prices have stayed the same and the cost of labor has gone up those HS & College kids can make 9$ hr cashiering or even more waiting tables these days. Minimum wage around here is over 7$. You'll have to hire illegals for 7$ hr around here anyways.


----------



## Alex PCI (Jul 26, 2007)

My apartment spray men make 14/hr and my trim guys make 12/hr and I still make plenty of money with apartments. I still have yet to see an "illegal" ask for less than anyone else. The key to these is QUANTITY period!!! Some of the units we do pay only 100.00, but one of the crews will do 8 of them in 8hrs. Its fast paced work but there is money in it.


----------



## CharlieWis (Apr 7, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> The problem is now apt prices have stayed the same and the cost of labor has gone up those HS & College kids can make 9$ hr cashiering or even more waiting tables these days. Minimum wage around here is over 7$. You'll have to hire illegals for 7$ hr around here anyways.


MAK, just like in any other painting field, apartment painters raise there prices every year 3, 4, 5%. Like I was saying earlier the longer you stick around and prove that your service is more accountable, the more managment companies are willing to pay. Because apartment repaints are on the low end of the skill ladder theres a lot of hack-job guys out there that can paint the apartments just fine but disapear during turnovers or when the office gets in a jam and gives you a lot of work and a small amount of time. Legit management companies realize that accountability is equally as important as affordability and are willing to pay you more for it.


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

we charg $350 for 1br, $425 2br, $500 3br. We paint all walls and base everytime. We paint ceilings and doors when needed at no additional cost, cost are averaged out. They supply the paint and with 3 guys it takes roughly half a day. Im not sure how you guys can paint the whole place in 1-2 hours. Im pretty fast with a roller and it takes me 1 1/2 hours to rollout a 2 br. These apartments are white ceilings and trim and antique white on walls, and are fairly good size maybe thats the difference. We do have to complete them right away when called but its worth it when you figure how much it helps in the winter months and when the timing is good for a rainy day. I plan on trying to pick up more units this year and wouldnt mind doing only apartments.


----------



## Alex PCI (Jul 26, 2007)

Those are the highest prices I have ever heard of for apartments and ive been painting apartments for 15 years. The highest I have ever been able to charge for a 3 bedroom is 325.00 and that includes paint, even the 2 bedrooms we do at 200.00 include paint. We spray all walls though kitchens, baths, and doors get rolled, everyone follows up at the end and brushes the semi on base and casings. With a new tip and the right spray man you can spray walls and not even get overspray on new carpet. That was something else I never mentioned, most of the units we do already have the new carpet installed. :no:


----------



## CharlieWis (Apr 7, 2008)

Around here, (Southern WI) the prices vary with the quality of the complex. Most apartments around here have unpainted trim and doors. Not having to paint trim and doors saves a lot of time. One guy runs around with a four inch block and trims the units, one guy starts rolling, and one guy does the kitchen and bath + mud work. The kitchen and bath guy gets done in about 45 min, then the mud work, 0-15 min on average. The trim guy finishes trimming in about an hour and then both the kitchen bath guy, and the trimmer grab a roller and help the other guy. So 1.5 to 2 hours for 1 and 2 beds with 1 bath from 600 - 1100 sqft is usually no problem, you just have to bust ass. Normal prices around here are 1 beds, 600-850 sqft, painted complete (no trim) $350 including paint, and 2 beds 800-1200 sqft complete paint $500 including paint and so on.


----------



## winecountrypainter (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a system of doing apartment repaints 1 coat same color In les than 3 hours for doing apartments and projects like that, then its all about the process


----------



## winecountrypainter (Jun 3, 2008)

I dont know how you charge $325 that would barely cover my paint


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

A standard 800sqft 2 bedroom apartment (8' walls) only takes 3 gal at the most. I used 2 1/2 most of the time. Same color over existing color. Lets say at the most you might be paying $45 for paint if that.... depending on what is used.

All materials for a 2 bedroom won't be much more than $75 taking into account the supplies needed for repairs.

Anyone taking above $200 for a 2 bedroom walls only is doing well.

As I mentioned before, I could bust out a 2 bedroom in 2 1/2 hours by myself and that included the ceiling and Trim in some cases. I think I got $125 for a 2 bedroom almost 10 yrs ago, the paint was provided by the management.


----------



## Purdygirl (Mar 3, 2008)

winecountrypainter said:


> I dont know how you charge $325 that would barely cover my paint


I can't believe that either! Winecountrypainter, if you're in the same winecountry I'm in, you can't even get a closet painted for $325.00. What are the unlicensed/illegal guys making?? $50 bucks for a whole apartment?

I worked for years in this one apartment building in SanFrancisco. They were all small furnished apartments, and each one had it's own decor and color schemes. The owners let me do whatever I thought would look good and they always had an empty apartment for me to stay in!! It was the sweetest deal ever and it was a sad day when they sold the place and the new owners wanted everything white. 

Location, location..


----------



## cleanlines2000 (Jun 8, 2008)

hi i have done some apts for a managment corp. and im having a hard time getting payed. its now a week past their payment date and it seems like their ducking me what should i do? thanks 
jim


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Do you have a written contract w/them? Most management companies (at least in the apartment bus.) average around 30 days..some may pay weekly/biweekly or 45/60 days,etc...

If it's a new contract, you may just have to politely remind them or ask but when I painted apts/condos, I never had any major issues w/payment. Sometimes though, if combining invoices w/i a week of each other, the check might come a week or two late...

Just communicate w/them...


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 18, 2007)

cleanlines2000 said:


> hi i have done some apts for a managment corp. and im having a hard time getting payed. its now a week past their payment date and it seems like their ducking me what should i do? thanks
> jim


 Get legal counsel. 

I'd send a certified letter of demand for payment. 

If necessary take them to small claims court if they don't give up the dough.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah.. it's normal to see a management co. hold out as far as 90 days. Their investing in the holdings.... unfortunately... This really isn't the managements issue as much as it's the INVESTORS that actually own the property that are holding the payments back.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Jason's right and honestly, unless you have other properties/work, I wouldn't try the threat tactic. Large companies have the luxury of taking their time on occassion but when you try to push managers around, they take the 'painters are a dime a dozen' route. 

Like I said, just tactfully find out what's going on. Of course there are bad managers and bad management companies but if you've been in the apartment business (or any commercial for that matter) for any length of time, you'll likely know the difference and when to break off the relationship...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> A standard 800sqft 2 bedroom apartment (8' walls) only takes 3 gal at the most. I used 2 1/2 most of the time. Same color over existing color. Lets say at the most you might be paying $45 for paint if that.... depending on what is used.
> 
> All materials for a 2 bedroom won't be much more than $75 taking into account the supplies needed for repairs.
> 
> ...


I interviewed a guy who said that before he lead the _crew_ it took them two days to do a two bedroom. After he took over, he got it down to one day. I was like wait, it took a crew two days to turn over a two bedroom? And it still takes you guys one?

Jason, you should come work for me  if you can bang out a 2 bedroom in 2.5 hours
Ill pay you minimum wage but Ill get your health insurance :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> I interviewed a guy who said that before he lead the _crew_ it took them two days to do a two bedroom. After he took over, he got it down to one day. I was like wait, it took a crew two days to turn over a two bedroom? And it still takes you guys one?
> 
> Jason, you should come work for me  if you can bang out a 2 bedroom in 2.5 hours
> Ill pay you minimum wage but Ill get your health insurance :yes:


LOL..... :no: Nice... very nice.... LOL that was too funny!

You couldn't pay me enough to touch another apartment.... lol


----------



## crash1 (Feb 8, 2010)

I did apts in Michigan about 12 years ago, just to stay busy. I got about 25 per week-that's the only way I was able to mke money-but I did make money. I started glazing tubs for that same complex and just ran with the cash$$$$$. $300 per tub 1 hour lbr for one man and about a half quart epoxy......... If they have cast tubs offer glazing.


----------

